# Polish chickens - Is there more than one size?



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi,
I have a question about Polish chickens. We have a white crested black polish hen. We got this chick in a group of chicks from our state fair. My dd wants to get a rooster - so she can show the pair at our 4-H fair. We found someone on Craigslist - trying to find a home for their rooster ( only a month older than our hen). The rooster is currently living in the city - no roosters allowed - just started crowing. 

Are there multiple sizes of Polish? Is there a bantam size or are they just smaller by nature than standard size of other breeds? 

The craiglister sent me a photo of her 12 year old holding the rooster - looks like it could be similar size to our hen - a little larger since it's a rooster.

Thank you in advance. I appreciate your help

Chris


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

We have had both standard and bantam, as far as I know the bantams only come black with white crests. Standards come in a verity of colors, black white crested, laced,white ect. They are very easy going (hens for sure) only had standard sized roosters,, they don't play well with others. But that was 2 roos against 2 bantam roos, and all hens where bantam also. 
We had 4 Black/W bantam hens lost 3, the only one we have is about 10-12" tall and 9 months old. No eggs yet.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I have two white crested black Polish roosters, and am surprised how small the are compared to the other roos I've had. They are very sleek and streamlined but definitely on the small side.

I have the opposite problem. I got a "bad" batch of Polish chicks, and these two, Wormwood and Howard, are the only survivors. My only hen is a d'Anvers Blue Quail, roughly half their size. I have to sequester her away from them until I can find them some women their own size


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a pair of bantam buff laced polish hens, had a matching frizzle bantam rooster but lost him to the cold. I'm also taking care of a white crested blue bantam polish rooster for a friend, so polish bantys can come in all colors. I do think that the white crested black can be very small, I had a tiny tiny hen and have heard of others having very small ones as well.


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

standard weights for all banatam varieties are : cocks 30 ounces,, hens 26 ounces.. large fowl are at 6 pounds. What happens is if not selected fproper standard weights, all bantams will become larger, all large fowl will become smaller, bothj seek to revert to wild type weights. Most chickens just having freedom to random mate, with no selection deteriorate.


----------



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I'm still not sure if our hen is the "same" size as the craiglisted rooster. We are going to send each other photos. Even though the poster lives about 40 miles from me - she boards her horses near my house! So they said they could bring the rooster to our house for comparision. 

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe have him measure the rooster?

Both bantam and standard come in multiple colors, including frizzled! Very interesting... ;-)

Good luck! Polish are interesting, but lovely!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

First thing I would do is check with the 4-H show rules. I know that in MN these chickens could not be shown due to the fact that you did not raise them both and their age. Every states organization has different rules.


----------



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe that we are okay with 4-H rules. The birds need to be cared for by the exhibitor by May 1st of the fair year. I personally think that is a very bare minimum .Our hen is 3 1/2 months old - the rooster is 4 1/2 months old. 

We will find out Tuesday evening. They are bringing the rooster out.

This is our first batch of chickens. We have had goats for several years and quail since last spring. We have really enjoyed having fresh eggs ( lots of quail) and looking forward to larger eggs from the chickens

Thank you for your replies.,
Chris


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

Cant you just put it on some scales?? That would determone whether its bantam or large fowl or neither, 4H or open, breeds are still breeds and they all have determined sizes. The APA and ABA determine that, not any fair. If they permit non breeds to compete then whats the difference? maybe I am not getting it?


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

All of our pollish are smaller birds. Interesting birds they don't lay well, and they lay smaller eggs. They are easy to catch, and fun to watch, but I don't think I will get any more any time soon.


----------



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

We have another rooster. Looks like the same size as our hen. We have him in his own cage for now. 

The chickens are a combination egg producers and pets/4-H projects for the children. My DS loves all of his birds - quail/and chickens.

Thank you - I have been reading everyone's advice for months. 


Chris


----------

